# Closest Petrol Station to Dublin City Centre ?



## bullworth (25 Feb 2012)

The Petrol Station on Ushers' Quay would have suited me but it has closed 
down now  and I don't know for how long. 

It seems all the stations I knew well from Ushers Quay to Terenure have closed down to be replaced by apartments over the years. Any suggestions ?


----------



## RonanC (25 Feb 2012)

Northside/Southside? 

Southside -Emo in James Street/Mountbrown, Maxol on Mespil Road

Northside - Maxol on Constitution Hill, TOP on Amiens Street


www.pumps.ie is very handy to check prices and locations.


----------



## bullworth (27 Feb 2012)

Thanks RonanC,
Close to the City Centre ideally but veering towards the Southside.

Does anyone know if the petrol station on Pearse Street on the way towards Shelbourne Park is still there ?


----------



## Crugers (27 Feb 2012)

bullworth said:


> It seems all the stations I knew well from Ushers Quay to Terenure ... Any suggestions ?



ESSO Rathgar Road?



bullworth said:


> petrol station on Pearse Street on the way towards Shelbourne Park is still there?



AFAIK ( a couple of months ago)... yes


----------



## elcato (27 Feb 2012)

> Does anyone know if the petrol station on Pearse Street on the way towards Shelbourne Park is still there ?


Still there


----------



## Shawady (27 Feb 2012)

RonanC said:


> Southside -Emo in James Street/Mountbrown


 
This one is also one of the cheapest also.


----------



## shesells (27 Feb 2012)

Shawady said:


> This one is also one of the cheapest also.



They tend to run out a lot though. I was there last week and they were out of diesel and my pump and another ran out of petrol mid fill. Same thing happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## bullworth (27 Feb 2012)

Thanks all for the information


----------



## Shawady (28 Feb 2012)

shesells said:


> They tend to run out a lot though. I was there last week and they were out of diesel and my pump and another ran out of petrol mid fill. Same thing happened a few weeks ago.


 
Didn't know that but everytime I drive by it there always seems to be a queue of taxis at it!


----------

